# Bromeliads on eBay



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody ever see the super excited chic with extremely large broms!?? Some of them look awesome, I may pick a couple med sized ones up for the 180 gallon protean...either way the woman's face alone is entertaining... So I highly recommend everyone to take a gander...

http://m.ebay.com/search?cmd=SREF&kw=seller%3Ashirleygk&pgn=1&sellerId=shirleygk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a lot of broms from her! She charges a bit more than most for postage, but the plants are in the top top top tier of quality as far as plants from eBay go. Highly recommended


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

I have some as well and they are of high quality  I third that recommendation.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome!! I'll get a couple for sure!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Awesome!! I'll get a couple for sure!


Yeah man you can't go wrong with her...I get most of my clusters from her.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Dude her broms look amazing. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Do people like large broms? I've been trying to stay clear of them, but maybe I shouldn't. I have a grower with some awesome ones that are larger....


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I like all size broms, but for most tanks I use smaller to med sized ones, but I'm doing a 180 gallon 48"x24x36" so I'm thinking I might get a nice large one a few med size and a bunch of Smaller ones


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> I like all size broms, but for most tanks I use smaller to med sized ones, but I'm doing a 180 gallon 48"x24x36" so I'm thinking I might get a nice large one a few med size and a bunch of Smaller ones


There are some AWESOME larger broms out there. I have a hard time not getting them all.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Must be nice to be able to grow them on you're porch lol..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I grow all my broms on my front porch all year long


----------



## SimpleLEDLightingSystems (Jun 15, 2013)

IME the broms in the picture isn't the one she sends (it probably says that in the ad) but despite that, she has some awesome broms! Pricey but well worth it if you're a collector like myself.

-Mike-


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Mike you have to click on the description.... I thought what you thought but was mistaken, she sends the one that is pictured!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Most broms I've received from her have been full grown with pups forming- not shabby at all


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Does she sale any mini neoregelias? It is hard on ebay to tell because many sellers dont describe at all the final size of the plant.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

dartboard said:


> Does she sale any mini neoregelias? It is hard on ebay to tell because many sellers dont describe at all the final size of the plant.


I saw a few varieties on there for a good price for them in clusters. Check her out, I haven't dealt with her, but she looks good!


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

If this doesn't make you want to buy bromeliads, I don't know what would...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Hahahaha Joshdragonz and I were texting about this photo lol


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

I was about to buy one from her until I saw this photo....


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

dartboard said:


> I was about to buy one from her until I saw this photo....



Don't let it scare you. I don't think she bits, but most of her broms or huge. I feel 25 bucks for three mo peppas is as great deal. All her plants look very good. I'll let you know how it works out I'm going to order from her.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I say about 8 beers.


----------

